# Shakespeare in Italy - BBC



## ChrisAxia (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been busy scoring a lovely 2-part series "Shakespeare in Italy" with Francesco da Mosto, that also features Hollywood stars Emma Thompson and Ciaran Hinds. As I take a short break having just finished the first episode, I threw together a short 7-minute music montage which you can download here https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6102102_9938095_6527585. The series is currently scheduled to start on 3rd May BBC2 at 9:00pm.

It was a lovely chance to write music with passion and tragedy, as well as 'feel good', funny, and 'epic' themes also. OK, time to get down to Episode 2.

www.timesofsicily.com/?p=717
http://www.europe.org.uk/2012/04/12/shakespeare-in-italy (www.europe.org.uk/2012/04/12/shakespeare-in-italy)
www.bbcshop.com/francescos-favourites/s ... bbcdvd3608


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 21, 2012)

Chris,

'enjoyed the music and I look forward to hearing it in context on future Sunday evenings. Or the BBC iplayer :D
Thanks for sharing this montage.

Ray


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely stuff as always, Chris. Live instruments in there?


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 22, 2012)

Good morning gentlemen!

Thanks Ray. Glad to hear you enjoyed the montage. 

Thank you too, Guy. Yes, the opening title music features violinist Pete Whitfield, who records himself multiple times with different violins, standing in a slightly different location each time to simulate a string section. Of course, it's not the same as multiple players at the same time, but blended with samples gives great results. I also hired an excellent classical guitarist, Panteleimon Michaeloudis (a fellow Greek Cypriot!) who toured many years ago with guitarist John Williams (not the composer!). I highly recommend him if you need classical guitar.

I also had a friend play a little soprano sax, though the Broadway Lites version sounded really nice. If it wasn't for the identical 'slides' into the same notes, I would have used the sample actually as it has really nice tone. Oh, I also used the trombone from Broadway Lites. I remember that you asked me what I thought of the library. Well, for $199, I think it was well worth it, and I did use the soprano sax on another cue that is not in the montage, and it worked very nicely because I didn't repeat many notes. The other issue with that patch is the difference in tone between vibrato and non vibrato, which makes switching from one to the other sound wrong. Shame...

Cheers,

~Chris


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, the live players work very successfully, Chris. Glad your finding Broadway useful and it was worth the wait (almost!)


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Guy. Yes, Broadway Lites has almost paid for itself by getting used on 3 or 4 cues!

~C


----------

